# Snorkeled, thinking I may need a jet kit-98 foreman 450es



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I snorkeled it, and under light throttle it bogs down, anything over half throttle it runs great. I taped a little of the snorkel off (about a quarter) with no change, so I did a half and it didn't want to idle at all. My snorkel consist 1 1/4 out if box to two 1 1/4 45s backed up. Then into a 1 1/4 by 1 1/2 rubber adapter, then a short piece of pipe then 2 45s up to a 90 going two feet up to a p trap.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Need to rejet


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------

